# British shorthair colour predictions



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was wanting some help with a colour prediction. What would you get with a brown spotted girl (silver spot mum, blue spot dad) with a blue self male (cream dad lilac mum) carries lilac.

Im not too sure about silver genetics myself so any help would be great,

Thanks


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh this will be intersting Bex! Who's is the girl?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you wont get any slivers as one parents has to be sliver to get 50% sliver kittens.......

other than that im lost now


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

You're quite right, Taylorbaby: there won't be any silver kittens in this mating.

Becbec, going only on what you've given us, you should be looking at only black and blue kittens (that's unless there's chocolate further back in mom's pedigree, in which case you might be very lucky and get some chocolate and lilac babies, as dad is definitely a carrier). 

But, that aside, (so assuming she doesn't carry chocolate) if the dam doesn't carry the non-agouti gene, then you will only have blue spotted tabbies and brown spotted tabbies. If she does also carry the non agouti gene (which you won't be able to tell by looking at her) then you should get some black and blue selfs too.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi thanks for replies, just had a bit more info on the girl, shes a brown silver tortie spotted, and she has many blue selfs in her pedigree and a couple of lilacs. 
What about black smokes? Wouldnt i get those too?


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Right, well that changes things considerably, because now we're looking at red series and silver genes, as well as being a possible chocolate carrier (we already know she's carrying dilute).

Yes, chances are, you are going to get a lot of smokes (selfs with the silver gene) in the litter, as well as silver tabbies.

So now I think you're looking at red, cream, black/brown, blue, and (if she does carry chocolate) chocolate and lilac kittens in tabbies, silver tabbies, selfs and smokes, and females in silver and non-silver tortie and torbie versions.

So, basically, don't rule anything out, and look _very_ closely for those white undercoats. 

ETA: Sorry, forgot to specify, in case you're interested in gender: all female kittens will be red / cream (with or without silver) or tortiseshells (again, with or without silver). You won't get any non-red females. Colour-wise, all males will be red / cream (with or without silver) or non-red (black/brown, blue, and maybe chocolate and lilac) tabbies and selfs (again, with or without silver).


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oooh that sounds like an exciting litter


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ive never seen/head of a sliver brown tortie...any pics??


lol glad i got something right! 

very exciting litter i lvoe my tortie litters!


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ive never seen/head of a sliver brown tortie...any pics??


This is as close as I can find with a quick Google search: she's a British blue-silver torbie instead of a brown-silver one (and mackerel tabby instead of spotted), but at least it'll give you a basic idea.  Just imagine her browner and with spots! :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey thats alot to picture!!


----------



## mandk30 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Just wondered if anyone had any suggestions on kitten colours of a cream female dam and a lilac colourpoint sire? 

The Sire parents are lilac and lilac colourpoint. 
His grandparents Lilac point, blue point, lilac tortie and Lilac.
His Greatgrandparents Lilac, Cream, Cinnamon, Blue point and Lilac Point.
His great great grandparents Cream,lilac,blue, chocolate colourpoint,Blue Self, Lilac Self, Black, and Fawn.

The Dam parents Cream and Blue cream

Grandparents Blue, Red self, Lilac and Cream

Great grandparents Red self, Cream, Lilac, Blue Cream, Lilac Tortie, Blue, 

Great great grandparents Lilac, Blue cream, Chocolate, chocolate point, tortie, Cream, Blue, 

Hope some one can help xx


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Depends whether the girl carries colourpointed and/or chocolate, which is possible given her pedigree.

If she doesnt carry either then - blue-cream F, cream M

If she carries chocolate (or strictly speaking lilac as she herself is a dilute) then - blue-cream F, lilac-cream F, cream M

If she carries chocolate and colourpointed - blue-cream F, lilac-cream F, blue-cream CP F, lilac-tortie CP F, cream M and cream CP M.

I see there's some cinnamon/fawn in the sire's pedigree. If she carries these then you can include cinnamons/fawns and their cp counterparts too. Cinnamon/fawn is a *relatively* new addition in BSH colours so unless you're seeing those colours on her pedigree it's unlikely that she's a carrier.

Hope that helps.


----------



## mandk30 (Oct 20, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> Depends whether the girl carries colourpointed and/or chocolate, which is possible given her pedigree.
> 
> If she doesnt carry either then - blue-cream F, cream M
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks very much she only has Red self in her pedigree and not cinnamon or fawn.


----------

